# HELP ! I looking for some possible opinions from all of you regarding the motor I have just built. I built it for my 1974 Pontiac Firebird



## Jedicdz (Nov 20, 2021)

looking for some possible opinions from all of you regarding the motor I have just built. I built it for my 1974 Pontiac Firebird. I know this is a a GTO Forum, but I also know that GTO people really know their Pontiac's. Ok here is my issue. I just rebuilt my 400 Pontiac motor for my 74 Bird esprit. I stroked it out, so it's about a 464.
I have kick ass pistons, forged rods, 280 mega Hydraulic Iski cam, Edelbrock Ram air 4 aluminum heads and Holly double pump 850 Street Avenger carb and Doug thorly headers. I bought and paid for the Pontiac Torker 2 manifold last January and still haven't received it. So I went and got my money back and decided to buy Mikey Tom's sportsman's rear tires with that money. Anyway,. I'm left with 2 manifolds. I have the cast iron original 4 barrel manifold and the Edelbrock Pontiac Performer. The Performer was on this engine just before I rebuilt it. Anyway I went to the Good Guys Car show today and came across a Pontiac aluminum Torker manifold for $40 bucks. It's like brand new. I'm thinking these manifolds were mostly on GTO's up until 1969 I believe. Not too sure tho. After this long ass story, my question and the help I need is ...Which manifold of the 3 I have will produce the best power and torque at about 2500 to 3500 RPM? I couldnt resist buying the Pontiac Torker 1 for 40 bucks. If anything, I could just use it as a conversation piece..lol. Any and all suggestions would be highly appreciated. thx


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The Torker 1 is a single plane manifold, and as such it will have a tendency to make power at higher RPM at the expense of not making as much at low RPM. I can verify this to be true because I ran one on my '69 for quite a few years, and even ran back to back tests on an engine dyno, changing nothing but the manifold. The difference isn't extreme. It doesn't make a LOT more top end power and it doesn't give up a LOT of low end, but there is a difference. The T1 also originally is designed to take a spread bore carb, as is the factory iron manifold. Isn't that Holley a square bore carb? If so, are you using a different manifold? an adapter? what?

My '69, also a 461 stroker with round port 72cc Edelbrock heads, moderate solid roller, TH 400, and 3.50 rear gears ran a best of 11.86 @ 113 at the track with an 800 cfm 455SD QJet on top of that T1. I've since gone to a more aggressive solid roller cam, more compression, and a Northwind intake /Holley combo but haven't taken it to the track. All in all, I was happy with the T1 and the QJet after I got it sorted out. It's like anything else on the internet, you'll find people who love them and people that hate them, with both factions being totally convinced that they are the only ones who know anything. My experience was fine.

I should note that the ONLY reason I didn't keep running my factory iron intake after I put on the new heads was the fact that the intake ports in the new heads were so tall that it lacked about 1/8" being able to cover the ports. I just put the T1 on because I had it laying around, and it was big enough to cover the ports. After I did though, I was satisfied with it.

Bear


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...my question...is ...Which manifold of the 3 I have will produce the best power and torque at about 2500 to 3500 RPM?..."

Most agree that the stock iron manifold is better on a big cube engine, than a regular Performer.

But, the Performer will make torque at the rpm you mention.

And, do you really wanna bolt an iron intake up to alum heads ?

Since what you really want is a Torker 2, I'd buy a cheap Speedmaster Shootout single plane. Same height as stock & will accept either square or spreadbore carb. But, if you'll be doing a lot cold weather driving, that intake does not have an exhaust heat crossover. If you like 'em but need the crossover, you can try to find a used Holley Street Dominator. Very similar layout, but with a crossover.

The Speedmasters were on sale for less than $200, a month or so ago. But right now, the best price I see is $245 + tax, for the polished version. The EFI version is about $100 cheaper. But, you'd have to plug the EFI holes in each port. Similar intakes have been sold under various brand names. I think the 1st was the "Tomahawk". The one I bought was a "Pro Comp". It was less than $150, back then.









Speedmaster Shootout 389 400 421 428 455 Pontiac V8 Single Plane Intake Manifold | eBay


Speedmaster Mid Rise air intake manifolds feature the identical plenum and runner design as the normal Mid Rise. Intake Style: Single plane. Fits Pontiac V8 from 1965 and up / 326, 389, 400, 421, 428 and 455.



www.ebay.com













Speedmaster Pontiac 326 400 455 Shootout w/ Inj Ports EFI Intake Manifold Satin | eBay


Speedmaster Shootout manifold is a single plane manifold that will fit under all Pontiac hoods including the. Product Line: Shootout Series. standard square bore carbs. This manifold is designed to work with cylinder heads up to 300 CFM.



www.ebay.com





Most agree that a long stroke Pontiac will make plenty of low end torque to offset the amount a single plane intake will scrub off.

As Bear mentioned, the Torker 1 will work OK. But it has been proven that there are other alum intakes that will make more power. I ran one on a very mild 12 sec 455 bracket engine. RAIV heads, 041 cam, Rhoads lifters, 750 Q-jet, TH400 with stock 13" converter, 3.73 gears. Launched from idle & had enuff low rpm torque to get a little air under the front tires. So, the intake did not scrub off too much low rpm torque.

Most here & on most other Pontiac sites agree that a good Q-jet is the best street carb. But hey, I know that was NOT your question.

Hey, I know that on these forums there are many different opinions. These are mine. I have no quarrel with others here who have different opinions. I just do this because I've always loved Pontiacs, I've had a little experience with 'em, I enjoy talkin about 'em, & because I don't have near enuff money to to what I'd really rather be doing. 

Here's a pic of my Pro Comp intake.


----------

